# Owning Vizsla & Weimaraner



## Deano (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm ready to have a new puppy and I'm 100% keen on having a Vizsla, Having had Weimaraners in the past I'm keen to hear from people that have had the 2 breeds that can compare, any thoughts please.

Dean


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I owned a Weimaraner for 11 years until he died on me 2 years ago...I will never get over it, he was my best buddy...but now I have a little darling in Darcy my Vizsla..one good thing about having a Weimaraner is that you know exactly what to expect with a Vizsla...it's like pulling the pin on a grenade. Go ahead and get one, you wont regret it......much..just like the Weimaraner, they are a marvelous, loyal, fun loving,intelligent dog. Two things stopped me getting another Weimaraner were gastric torsion, and I much preferred them docked.. this was my boy..


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Sorry Deano....welcome to the forum, it's probably the best forum around for advice on these brill dogs. Darcy say's welcome aboard...


----------



## Deano (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you Darcy, Good luck with your Vizsla she looks lovely. I'm going to crufts to watch/look/listen. My darling Ben was 15 to the very day he died, he was a wonderful dog amazingly fit and strong,and has left a huge gap in our lives that needs filling.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Deano said:


> Thank you Darcy, Good luck with your Vizsla she looks lovely. I'm going to crufts to watch/look/listen. My darling Ben was 15 to the very day he died, he was a wonderful dog amazingly fit and strong,and has left a huge gap in our lives that needs filling.


 Ben looked a wonderfull boy, and I know exactly what you are going through....even now when I see another Weimaraner it leaves a lump in my throat.....take care...and get a Vizsla.. ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dean welcome 2 the forum - the first hunt test PIKE & I went to half was put on by a wien club - half of their members had V's - must V a good fit - but in my opinion V's are a little more active !!


----------

